# What did you try recently?...and...Yum!



## cactopus (Mar 2, 2007)

:eat2: 

Trader Joe's sweetened dried hibiscus flowers.

Look like little alien candy squids... taste wonderful.

Food you can play with.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2007)

ooh they sound neat. What do you do with them?

I will need to think about "what I've tried lately and yum!" I know my pizza today was amazing but I think you mean like a product or something new, that I've not tried before.

I actually have been enjoying Mentos - the chewy mints. My coworker had them and I hadn't had them in years, and he gave me one and yum! I really liked it.

I know I can do better. I'll pay attention and add more soon.

Great topic!!


----------



## Brenda (Mar 2, 2007)

Chocolate cupcake from Starbuck's. Wow, it was really yummy. 

Brenda


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 2, 2007)

Vanilla Caramel Truffle Tea - it is my perfect indulgence after a long day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 2, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Chocolate cupcake from Starbuck's. Wow, it was really yummy.
> 
> Brenda



Those look SO good.

Anyway, it's my birthday coming up, so I'm trying to "cut loose." I hope I have lots of stuff to post about. :eat2:


----------



## Tooz (Mar 2, 2007)

Progresso Italian wedding soup.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ooh they sound neat. What do you do with them?



I play airplane or spaceship and fly them into my mouth... basically consume straight from the bag. :bow: I haven't yet tried my oatmeal trick which is basically to boil any dried fruit or fruit combo for 30 minutes with McCann's steelcut Irish Oatmeal so they're soft and juicy and consume.

I've pretty much tried that with most of Trader Joe's dried fruit products. I haven't yet tried the persimmons I just got, but I did actually do the candied cocktail tomatoes in oatmeal. (It was alright but I don't recommend it... just eat those out of the bag and forget the oatmeal)

As soon as I re-battery my camera I'll post a photo of what I ate tonight in the What are you Eating Now forum... I used some of the flowers mentioned as garnish for the curry puffs.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I play airplane or spaceship and fly them into my mouth... basically consume straight from the bag. :bow: I haven't yet tried my oatmeal trick which is basically to boil any dried fruit or fruit combo for 30 minutes with McCann's steelcut Irish Oatmeal so they're soft and juicy and consume.
> 
> I've pretty much tried that with most of Trader Joe's dried fruit products. I haven't yet tried the persimmons I just got, but I did actually do the candied cocktail tomatoes in oatmeal. (It was alright but I don't recommend it... just eat those out of the bag and forget the oatmeal)
> 
> As soon as I re-battery my camera I'll post a photo of what I ate tonight in the What are you Eating Now forum... I used some of the flowers mentioned as garnish for the curry puffs.




I have some questions! The flowers...do they taste...flowery? And the candied cocktail tomatoes - are they sort of like sweet sundried tomatoes? (I am not a fan of s.d.tomatoes)

I love persimmons. I didn't know TJs had dried persimmons. Or the other stuff either! I wonder if they have it here at my local TJs.

And yes, post pics pls tnx


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm almost embarassed to admit I've ordered Domino's pizza lately, not once, but twice and not for the pizza, but for the brownies and the wings. I ordered pizza too of course, but theirs leaves SO much to be desired. You know what they say about pizza in that it's kind of like sex that even when it's bad it's still pretty good. The next day leftovers do kind of suck though. Here's what I ordered:

Hot wings with ranch dressing 
Garlic cheese bread pizza w/pepperoni (next time I'd get it with Italian sausage and extra pizza sauce)
Brownie Bites (you have to request these with the icing dipping cup, not the chocolate sauce dip - imo)


----------



## jamie (Mar 3, 2007)

The BANANA PUDDING SHAKE from Sonic.

Yeah.. I just shouted that..because that is pretty much how I felt the whole time we were drinking it. Good lord.

It really tastes like nanner pudding...and I love the little vanilla wafer crumbs on top. I am trying to figure out a way to finagle another one this weekend. It will take come cajoling on my part to convince the boy we need any more dessert this week, but it is worth it.:eat2:


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have some questions! The flowers...do they taste...flowery? And the candied cocktail tomatoes - are they sort of like sweet sundried tomatoes? (I am not a fan of s.d.tomatoes)
> 
> I love persimmons. I didn't know TJs had dried persimmons. Or the other stuff either! I wonder if they have it here at my local TJs.
> 
> And yes, post pics pls tnx



The flowers are kind of like a raspberry fruit-rollup with a slight lemon zinger tea tang. They don't taste particularly flowery to me. The candied cocktail tomatoes are like cocktail tomatoes with a touch of sugar and the texture and near size of a dried date.

Below are some visual aids:
Bag:






Macro w. Flash:




Macro wo. Flash


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm almost embarassed to admit I've ordered Domino's pizza lately, not once, but twice and not for the pizza, but for the brownies and the wings. I ordered pizza too of course, but theirs leaves SO much to be desired. You know what they say about pizza in that it's kind of like sex that even when it's bad it's still pretty good....



I agree. If you like the sweet sauce that Papa John's uses and you have one in your area, I highly highly recommend the Sausage Sensation Pizza.

I also highly recommend their online ordering system (Clear, concise, simply order and pay even with credit cards + tip):

http://www.papajohns.com/


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2007)

cactopus said:


> The flowers are kind of like a raspberry fruit-rollup with a slight lemon zinger tea tang. They don't taste particularly flowery to me. The candied cocktail tomatoes are like cocktail tomatoes with a touch of sugar and the texture and near size of a dried date.
> 
> Macro w. Flash:



OK, thanks for the info and the visual aids! I am going to try all 3 when I go to TJs next (if they have them!)

P.S. I spy a BBW in your kitchen


----------



## cactopus (Mar 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, thanks for the info and the visual aids! I am going to try all 3 when I go to TJs next (if they have them!)
> 
> P.S. I spy a BBW in your kitchen



Heh... yeah they just have a habit of popping up when you least expect them. That's the current ex-SO.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 3, 2007)

Those hibiscus flowers LOOK gross, but I love Jamaica water, which is basically those flowers boiled into a sweet drink--usually served as an "aqua fresca" in Mexican restaurants. I'd try em even if if they DO look like plant squid.

I tried a Snicker creme egg and its good. Just like a snickers but more caramel. The thing is I like the nougat the most in a snickers bar, so I'd prefer a Nougat egg instead.


----------



## jamie (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't remember where, but I had read that Philadelphia was selling a tub of pre-made cheesecake filling. You just pour it into a crust and you are good to go. The thing is, I don't like graham cracker crusts that much. So I was dying to try it before the next self-imposed sugar strike. I have looked all over Lexington for it with no luck...until last night. On a trip to Meijers to see if they had BlueBell ice cream (my favorite from Memphis, but a new addition to the Lexington area) (and they didn't have it there), I found the pre-made cheesecake filling.

We have a few spoonfuls last night...it is pretty good. Not overly sweet like some of the Jell-o no bake cheesecakes (which I love on occassion as well), but the texture is a bit odd to me. We heated up some frozen berries and it was a tasty little dessert.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2007)

jamie said:


> I can't remember where, but I had read that Philadelphia was selling a tub of pre-made cheesecake filling. You just pour it into a crust and you are good to go. The thing is, I don't like graham cracker crusts that much. So I was dying to try it before the next self-imposed sugar strike. I have looked all over Lexington for it with no luck...until last night. On a trip to Meijers to see if they had BlueBell ice cream (my favorite from Memphis, but a new addition to the Lexington area) (and they didn't have it there), I found the pre-made cheesecake filling.
> 
> We have a few spoonfuls last night...it is pretty good. Not overly sweet like some of the Jell-o no bake cheesecakes (which I love on occassion as well), but the texture is a bit odd to me. We heated up some frozen berries and it was a tasty little dessert.



That sounds like it would be right up my alley! I am going to look for it. I bought those frozen bing cherries (discussed somewhere or other on here) so I'm good to go!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 5, 2007)

:eat2: I went to an Ethiopian restaurant lately, and I ordered the vegetarian sampler platter. It was little scoops of delicious vegetarian dishes (sorry to say, I have no idea what any of them were called, or even what was in most of them).

It was eaten with a delicious soft, crepe like bread. Spicy and fabulous.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 5, 2007)

jamie said:


> The BANANA PUDDING SHAKE from Sonic.



SONIC. Dear Lord I wish we had one here. I LOVE Sonic.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 5, 2007)

tooz said:


> SONIC. Dear Lord I wish we had one here. I LOVE Sonic.



fatty confession...my best friend and i drove four hours one day just to eat at one. then had to drive four hours home. it was awesome.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 6, 2007)

I just made my first batch of refried beans.

They're so much better than the canned stuff. I can't begin to tell you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just made my first batch of refried beans.
> 
> They're so much better than the canned stuff. I can't begin to tell you.



How do you make them?

Don't try telling us: "You take beans. You fry them. Then you fry them again."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> How do you make them?
> 
> Don't try telling us: "You take beans. You fry them. Then you fry them again."



Easier yet! Fritos refritos literally just means fried beans! I also don't fry mine at all. Simply:

2 1/2 cups of dry pinto beans
3 quarts of water
garlic salt to taste 
cheddar cheese to taste

Bring the beans and water to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer 2.5 hours. Smash the beans. Add as much cheese and garlic salt as you want. Eat, freeze, whatever.

You can also fry them in a little oil, but I like beans runny for nachos and burritos.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you soaking the beans overnight SL? They'll cook faster and more evenly that way. I make my own because I'm just too damn cheap to spend .89 on a can of beans I can make for a nickel and they freeze great.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2007)

> It really tastes like nanner pudding... It will take some cajoling on my part to convince the boy we need any more dessert this week, but it is worth it.



Tell the boy you have to have one for me because we live out in the backwoods and have no Sonic for hunnerts and hunnerts of miles and we are culturally deprived.


----------



## jamie (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't think for a minute I wouldn't try to use that one. I am not above using my friends needs as excuses!

We are tapped out on sugar options this week (I bought a mini jam cake at the crafts fair on Sunday.... but come Saturday...I will have a large one, half for you and half for the hubby. Honestly, I am so charitable, I may go up for sainthood this year. 




Friday said:


> Tell the boy you have to have one for me because we live out in the backwoods and have no Sonic for hunnerts and hunnerts of miles and we are culturally deprived.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 7, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just made my first batch of refried beans.
> 
> They're so much better than the canned stuff. I can't begin to tell you.



I'll have to try making my own as well. If I can find a Mexican market close to wherever I move, that'll be even better since I'd want to use a roasty dry-rendered lard myself. It makes a minor but tasty difference in flavor at least in my opinion.

Have you tried using nopalitos in your beans (either canned or homemade)?

Nopales and Refried beans are two things that remind me of my childhood... they were both served at the Washington DC Children's Museum in the Mexico section when I was maybe 4 or 5. I have loved those tastes ever since.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2007)

Edy's "Take the Cake" ice cream. I expected to hate it but it's GREAT!! It tasted like an ice cream cake.

Damn good.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2007)

Cactopus, I have stirred good, lean, ground beef into the beans (and garlic and a few onions  ) as they were cooking too and had good results. The small amount of fat in the meat gives them a nice, smooth texture and lots of flavor and then I don't have to cook meat separately.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought a piece..a BIG hunk really..of lemon cream shortcake from a nearby grocery store bakery. I had tried a cream horn from them which was GHASTLY, so I was thinking I might be in for another letdown...

NO!!!

This thing was SO delicious.It was maybe 3 layers of the cake( I don't know how to describe it..not like a 'normal' cake..what is the cake that has like air pockets in it?..lol ). Then there were 4 layers, counting the top, of a very tart lemon filling..AND... layers of a nice, not greasy, cream!! On the very top they put a few globs of some kind of frosting, but that was too odd with the rest, so I flicked it off.

I had already eaten dinner, but I kept eating this thing ( my stomach really did feel stretched to the max..ooops..getting all Weight Boardy..heh )...wow..I need to go back for another!
:eat2:


----------



## jamie (Mar 8, 2007)

Was it from Kroger? Those are spectacular....one of my favorite things really.



mossystate said:


> I bought a piece..a BIG hunk really..of lemon cream shortcake from a nearby grocery store bakery. I had tried a cream horn from them which was GHASTLY, so I was thinking I might be in for another letdown...
> 
> NO!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 8, 2007)

View attachment diet-decaf-orange-tea.jpg
My friend, Linda, turned me on to this iced tea. It's really really really good, no sugar and no caffeine. It's sold in the refrigerated section of the grocery store (if your store carries Turkey Hill products.)


----------



## Brenda (Mar 8, 2007)

Pizza with roasted marinated red peppers! WOW! Of course the meatball, pepporoni, eggplant and rictotta cheese also played a part in it being so tasty. I always complain that you can't get good pizza outside of NY but NYPD Pizza in Phoenix may have proven me wrong.

Brenda


----------



## cactopus (Mar 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> This thing was SO delicious.It was maybe 3 layers of the cake( I don't know how to describe it..not like a 'normal' cake..what is the cake that has like air pockets in it?..lol ). Then there were 4 layers, counting the top, of a very tart lemon filling..AND... layers of a nice, not greasy, cream!! On the very top they put a few globs of some kind of frosting, but that was too odd with the rest, so I flicked it off.
> :eat2:



If you want another source of really good cake that is light on weight, not too sweet, and often frosted with whip cream like frosting + really fresh fruit or other things, seek a Chinese bakery. Mango cakes are really nice. Their idea of "Western Cake" is so much better in my opinion than actual Western cake. It's not diety but it is a lot less sweet and a lot tastier.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 9, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Pizza with roasted marinated red peppers! WOW! Of course the meatball, pepporoni, eggplant and rictotta cheese also played a part in it being so tasty. I always complain that you can't get good pizza outside of NY but NYPD Pizza in Phoenix may have proven me wrong.
> 
> Brenda



When I go to Uno's, I get a pan pizza with pepperoni, extra cheese, and roasted red peppers. I then add a third topping... sometimes onions, sometimes fresh tomatoes, sometimes olives.

It's a totally red pizza. It's really tasty. I also love ricotta on pizza as you mention above... it's wonderful. If you go to Bertucci's get the Sporkie speaking of ricotta.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 9, 2007)

I had a donut fromdoughnut plant today. Okay, it wasn't directly from the source but rather at the Borders' cafe in the Time Warner Center (Manhattan). 

You see, regular doughnuts don't do it for me anymore. I had a doughnut ephinany last May. I had a freshly fried doughnut, very simply dressed with cinnamon and sugar. You can actually taste the difference when a baked good is made from scratch versus a giant vat of additives. Ever since then, I refuse to go to Dunkin' Donuts or the supermarket for my fix. Better living isn't through chemicals, especially when it comes to food! So I didn't eat breakfast, I saw donut plant doughnuts and decided to plunk down the $2.70 (I'm sure it was marked up a bit but ouch!) and purchased the hazelnut flavored one. I had a choice of vanilla bean, meyer lemon, glazed chocolate and the afterformentioned hazelnut. Too much choice and too expensive to buy more than one. I saw the light for the second time. The doughnut was extremely light and airy, obviously they make yeast not cake doughnuts. Secondly, you can tell it was fried in quality oil, that it wasn't filled in a fryer full of rancid soybean oil. It was glazed and had chopped hazelnuts all over it. The interior was so fluffy that it was like eating air. I may be a sucker for expensive baked goods but I felt so satisfied eating my doughnut in a way that DD or Krispy Kreme couldn't fufill. Trust me, in some ways I'm not a food snob. I like white castle and cheese doodles. But with certain foods, I'm much more about the quality than quantity.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 13, 2007)

Doritos: Spicy Sweet Chili

Taste kind of like mole, kind of like teriyaki sauce. 

Delicious. 

The Habañero Doritos are also very good.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 14, 2007)

www.fentimans.com

It's a British brand. It's available at my favorite supermarket (Fairway, yay!) Their ginger beer has a real kick to it. It's slighlty sweetned but still very dry. Some of the best ginger beer I've imbibed.

The next one is a bit weird, dandelion and burdock. I liked it, again their drinks contain regular sugar and glucose syrup but are very dry and "mature" tasting. It's very herbacious, it's the only way I can explain it. It's an acquired taste.


----------



## Brandi (Mar 14, 2007)

I tried deer meat this week...

and I tried a smoothie infusion http://www.myvegan.comIt's real simple make a smoothie of your choice (diabetics should use more blueberries) and add two level scoops of this - no taste difference. I now am making these in the morning, as I was not eating breakfast for a week or so...

I loved both of these new things woohoo


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 21, 2007)

I recently tried Edy's (I think that is the brand name) Ice cream with Girl Scout Samoa's cookies in it. Seeing that I am not particularly fond of anything with coconut, I wasn't expecting to like it. It was quite appealing. It had a kind of mocha flavor and some caramel mixed in too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2007)

That soup I mentioned in the EATING now thread.. Progresso Chicken and Sausage Gumbo. YUM! Why did I only buy one can?


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 22, 2007)

Andes Mint Shake from Jack in the Box.

Oh.My.God.

Yum.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I recently tried Edy's (I think that is the brand name) Ice cream with Girl Scout Samoa's cookies in it. Seeing that I am not particularly fond of anything with coconut, I wasn't expecting to like it. It was quite appealing. It had a kind of mocha flavor and some caramel mixed in too.



I'm glad they brought it back this year... we had this thread about it last year, and I'd love to pick some up again. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3954


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2007)

Pad Tai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 22, 2007)

One gets sick of the hot dog/pretzel/knish permutations available from legal street vendors (vendors that have a liscense to sell food). I was in a different part of the Bronx yesterday and saw two ladies with coolers parked out in front of an extremely busy hospital. The bootleg vendors tend to sell way more interesting food like shish ka-bob or freshly fried empandas. The two women were tamale vendors. My only experience with tamales were these extremely gross ones I had in a can made by Hormel. The tamales were only a dollar, so I tried one. What a world of difference home cooking makes. It was delicious! The chicken was moist (she used dark meat), the corn meal was slightly was spicy and had some type of red sauce mixed into it. She gave me a fork, and I ate it with gusto. I wish there were tamale vendors in my neighborhood! I know I would buy one everyday.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 22, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> One gets sick of the hot dog/pretzel/knish permutations available from legal street vendors (vendors that have a liscense to sell food). I was in a different part of the Bronx yesterday and saw two ladies with coolers parked out in front of an extremely busy hospital. The bootleg vendors tend to sell way more interesting food like shish ka-bob or freshly fried empandas. The two women were tamale vendors. My only experience with tamales were these extremely gross ones I had in a can made by Hormel. The tamales were only a dollar, so I tried one. What a world of difference home cooking makes. It was delicious! The chicken was moist (she used dark meat), the corn meal was slightly was spicy and had some type of red sauce mixed into it. She gave me a fork, and I ate it with gusto. I wish there were tamale vendors in my neighborhood! I know I would buy one everyday.



I am such a tamalophile I have an entire cookbook devoted to them. Unfortunately I do have to admit that I love the Hormel style canned tamales (which are very different from fresh ones) and miss the El Paso brand even more as I grew up eating those... So much chile imbued fat in those cans... I convinced the corner market lady near my high school to buy a case of El Paso and every few days I'd get a tall styrofoam cup, open a can and dump them in and somehow microwave them enough to heat without destroying the styrofoam. I don't care as much for Caribbean and South American style tamales... I don't like them unfilled that much. I tend to prefer pork as the filling or just the plain cheese and green chile ones from Trader Joe's. Costco was selling Isabella's kitchen frozen tamales for a while but they discontinued them (which makes me furious because I had just gotten addicted and went back for a second bag and they're no longer available). Goya has some nice ones in their Mexican kitchen line. I've made them from scratch too which is nice because I like to eat raw maseca while I'm making them. If you're ever in DC, go to the Native American museum and go to the cafe (one of the few features of the museum that is outstanding). They have a nice chicken tamale in the southwestern tribe area (I think) with peanut sauce. They also sometimes have a peanut soup with chile oil... really really scrumptious.


----------



## Brenda (Mar 22, 2007)

""Andes Mint Shake from Jack in the Box.

Oh.My.God.

Yum."

I was pleasantly surprised at the taste and texture of Jacks shakes. But even the smallest size available was just too much. Am I alone on this?


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 23, 2007)

I was tempted to go 40 minutes out of my way to find the tamale ladies but have a case of the lazies today. I'm going to attempt to make them from scratch this weekend. Need to find a steamer of sorts. Wish me luck!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 23, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I was tempted to go 40 minutes out of my way to find the tamale ladies but have a case of the lazies today. I'm going to attempt to make them from scratch this weekend. Need to find a steamer of sorts. Wish me luck!



If you have a Chinese market, the bamboo ones are nice... and not too expensive. You can load them up and just place them stacked over a pot of boiling water that is the same diameter or slightly smaller. They are tough to clean without a dishwasher but not impossible.


----------



## novaviking (Mar 23, 2007)

I had the best cheesesteak in years recently. I want another.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Mar 24, 2007)

salad. never ate it until recently. it doesnt deserve being called "yum" but its not that bad.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 24, 2007)

Oreo pudding cups - almost as good as ice cream

Baked Lays - hadn't had them in years and OMG they're good.

Lindt Easter truffles


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yesterday I stopped at Arby's on my way home and tried a little somethin' new. I happen to love Arby's Beef-n-chedder sandwiches with curly fries and loaded potato bites. However, this time I decided to give their new Philly Beef Flatbeard Melt a try and OMFG. It was amazing! I don't usually rave over food. It's either good or it's not...but this was heaven on my tongue. I like fast food but this was like fast food in it's perfection. I can't wait to have it again.:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## OggggO (Mar 24, 2007)

Naked Juice

I know, I know, the name sounds like something from a cheesy sex shop, but it actually really good juice made from nothing but fruit puree and vitamins. Some of the flavors also have various herbal additives, but I haven't tried those either because some sound like they'd taste weird (one has green tea extract, spinach, and broccoli, among other things) or because I don't trust or don't know enough about the item (taurine, gurauna, etc. [sp?]). My favorite flavors are blue machine and mighty mango. I'd really like to try it blended with crushed ice to make smoothies.

I also recently found some guacamole flavored pringles that I'm looking forward to trying.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 24, 2007)

I think tsl mention these before, they must've been in my subconcious mind because I had one today! It was the ben & jerry's shakes. I had it in the brownie flavor. It's just like drinking a glass of melted ice cream. It was quite tasty but I think I rather have a shake. But for it was, it was very drinkable. Make sure it's ice cold.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 24, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I was tempted to go 40 minutes out of my way to find the tamale ladies but have a case of the lazies today. I'm going to attempt to make them from scratch this weekend. Need to find a steamer of sorts. Wish me luck!



Here's some thread convergence for ya:

Food photos thread, Talking about foods matching or not, and Tamales... my prep and dinner from last night:































Tamales and Chinese buns


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

Cactopus, there is no denying that you are quite the foodee. Your posts are always eye-catching and delectable!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 25, 2007)

Are those the buns with roast pork in them? I'll have to pick those up too when I go searching for a steamer. Cravings, dang it!


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 25, 2007)

I recently tried Taco Bell's Caramel Apple Empenadas and wow!! those things are good.

Also (and not in the same meal I might add)..Trader Joes Aged Balsamic vinegar, extra virgin olive oil and fresh base ciabatta bread for dipping...and dipping and dipping..to die for..:wubu:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 25, 2007)

Not very recent but, I tried penne pasta with pesto sauce for the very first time. I was pleasantly surprised. Yum.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 26, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Are those the buns with roast pork in them? I'll have to pick those up too when I go searching for a steamer. Cravings, dang it!



The BBQ pork?... no

They are pork n' cabbage so they taste like Wonton filling. I like these much better than the sweet BBQ pork ones that are so common. These are hard to get outside of Chinese markets... the restaurant I eat Dim Sum at doesn't carry them and they're a very authentic restaurant.

These are homemade by the market. This is the market in Hartsdale. I think I mentioned it once before that was near a theatre. The theatre is now a furniture store.


----------



## jamie (Mar 26, 2007)

Cinnamon Melts from McDonald's. I know I shouldn't have, but the yummiest new thing I have tried in a while.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 26, 2007)

cactopus said:


> The BBQ pork?... no
> 
> They are pork n' cabbage so they taste like Wonton filling. I like these much better than the sweet BBQ pork ones that are so common. These are hard to get outside of Chinese markets... the restaurant I eat Dim Sum at doesn't carry them and they're a very authentic restaurant.
> 
> These are homemade by the market. This is the market in Hartsdale. I think I mentioned it once before that was near a theatre. The theatre is now a furniture store.



Oh crap, I know that store. It's on central ave right? I haven't been there in over a year. I'll have to make a trip now.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 26, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Oh crap, I know that store. It's on central ave right? I haven't been there in over a year. I'll have to make a trip now.



Yeah... let me know when and we could enjoy a bubble tea or something. Central seafood is down the street and has really awesome Dim Sum. There's also a Japanese liquor store on that street too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 26, 2007)

jamie said:


> Cinnamon Melts from McDonald's. I know I shouldn't have, but the yummiest new thing I have tried in a while.



damn! Are they at all McD's?? I WANT!!!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 27, 2007)

Bubu Lubu. I saw it at the checkout line at Target (hello, impulse purchase) and couldn't resist the cute character on the foil package. It's a strawberry jelly bar, with marshmallow and a layer of chocolate covering. I really enjoyed it and you will too if you like that sort of thing. Thank you Mexico!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2007)

Black and Tan ice cream via B&J's. Best choc and vanilla ice cream on the market with the cream stout malty ice cream and the sweet milk chocolate and deeper stripes of dark fudgy chocolate.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2007)

Safeway's Bumbleberry Blossoms! OH MY GOD!!

You can nuke 'em in 90 seconds and the crust is still beautifully flakey with scrumptious berry and apple filling and topped with brownsugar/oat crumble! Man, fantastico!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2007)

jamie said:


> I can't remember where, but I had read that Philadelphia was selling a tub of pre-made cheesecake filling. You just pour it into a crust and you are good to go. The thing is, I don't like graham cracker crusts that much. So I was dying to try it before the next self-imposed sugar strike. I have looked all over Lexington for it with no luck...until last night. On a trip to Meijers to see if they had BlueBell ice cream (my favorite from Memphis, but a new addition to the Lexington area) (and they didn't have it there), I found the pre-made cheesecake filling.
> 
> We have a few spoonfuls last night...it is pretty good. Not overly sweet like some of the Jell-o no bake cheesecakes (which I love on occassion as well), but the texture is a bit odd to me. We heated up some frozen berries and it was a tasty little dessert.



OK, I bought this a few weeks ago...and YUM. Great thing to keep in the fridge for quick spoonfuls of dessert-y goodness with no effort. 

So I bought more along with some fresh picked local strawberries that are so ripe and bursting with flavor. I think I see a happy marriage in their future (like...tonite!)


----------



## Pookie (Jun 2, 2007)

I just got taken to Subway for the first time in my life! I had the southwestern steak something-cheese thingy and it was GOOD


----------



## Esme (Jun 2, 2007)

I just tried the Lipton's White Tea with Raspberry... very light and delicate.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 3, 2007)

My first post to the FOOD board!  

I am currently ADDICTED to the new Cheesy Tots at Burger King! It doesn't "help" that they are sold all day - not just at breakfast! They are just like BK's hash browns but injected with cheese!! Yummmmm!!!:smitten: lol


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2007)

Thai food. Thanks T and E! Now to find a good Thai place in T-town so I can start figuring out how it's done. Did you remember T what Otis's secret ingredient was in Boonie's peanut sauce?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 4, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> My first post to the FOOD board!
> 
> I am currently ADDICTED to the new Cheesy Tots at Burger King! It doesn't "help" that they are sold all day - not just at breakfast! They are just like BK's hash browns but injected with cheese!! Yummmmm!!!:smitten: lol



Yay Mishe! Glad to see you here. And I also think those cheesy tots are goooooood!


----------

